# Northwest Burbs Chicago- several positions available



## NorthwestSnow (Nov 9, 2013)

It's that time of year again, we are looking to fill some positions for this snow season.

Looking for:
2-3 skid loader operators
4 sub-contractors for commercial 
2 sub-contractors for residential, residential backblades preferred
12-15 laborers for shoveling, snowblowing & walk behind salting sidewalks

Must have experience. Willing to train only if highly motivated only. Wage is based on experience and vehicle setup. Flexible with hours if you have current full-time job. 

Send PM
Thanks


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

Do you have anything around Roselle Schaumburg or Bloomingdale ? I have a 2007 Chevy 2500 with a 9'2" Boss poly VXT and have been plowing for 10 years commercial 
Thanks Ron


----------



## NorthwestSnow (Nov 9, 2013)

I will keep you posted what we have out there. Still looking for people for the NW side!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Post the cities where the routes are, you'll get more responses.


----------



## lino9408 (Apr 2, 2012)

NorthwestSnow;1666589 said:


> I will keep you posted what we have out there. Still looking for people for the NW side!


What cities?


----------



## BPPlowing (Nov 14, 2013)

Call me at 224-639-9349 or text. Thanks


----------



## fastpony58 (Dec 5, 2013)

Let me know if your still looking for owner/operators. I live in Chicago, work in Melrose Park.

[email protected]


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Post your cities. I live in far North West suburbs. Round Lake, lake Villa area, but work in Northbrook, so am all over the North West suburbs.


----------

